# Porter Cable390 ROS Sander Rant



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

What a piece of crap. 

I want to know if they attached a shop vac hose during design testing. I really do. 

Not only does the motor slowdown and jerk under its own light weight but when you attach a shop vac hose it looses all balance. 

Also, due to the "low profile" design, you have to hold this POS in one position while it stops, jerks and darts across the work piece and there's really no other gripping options to balance it with hose attached.

You can forget about sanding small stock too. No good way to grip this thing and the pad just stops spinning.

My wrist is in pain right now from trying to compensate for this things lack of balance. Idiots. Absolute idiots. Returning this piece of crap immediately.


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

gideon said:


> What a piece of crap. I want to know if they attached a shop vac hose during design testing. I really do. Not only does the motor slowdown and jerk under its own light weight but when you attach a shop vac hose it looses all balance. Also, due to the "low profile" design, you have to hold this POS in one position while it stops, jerks and darts across the work piece and there's really no other gripping options to balance it with hose attached. You can forget about sanding small stock too. No good way to grip this thing and the pad just stops spinning. My wrist is in pain right now from trying to compensate for this things lack of balance. Idiots. Absolute idiots. Returning this piece of crap immediately.



I have a dewalt. it works good but those dust bags are useless.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

geltz61 said:


> I have a dewalt. it works good but those dust bags are useless.


I need to be able to hook up to my shop vac.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I have the PC 390 and I like it, different strokes. I haven't run into the problems you have and I have a 1 inch vacuum hose running from the sander to my shop vac so balance isn't a problem. It also fits my hand very nicely and does a good job, without leaving any swirl marks.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I think you need to find a way to reduce the suction in your vacuum and that would help a lot.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I always lift my sanders off of the workpiece before turning them off.

Aside from that is it possible that you might just need to get used to the new tool?

New tools always seem awkward and inadequate to me until I've used them a while.


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

gideon said:


> I need to be able to hook up to my shop vac.



I took the bag off of mine and run a soft flex hose to the vac. You can fit one one if you remove the bag.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

gideon said:


> What a piece of crap. I want to know if they attached a shop vac hose during design testing. I really do. Not only does the motor slowdown and jerk under its own light weight but when you attach a shop vac hose it looses all balance. Also, due to the "low profile" design, you have to hold this POS in one position while it stops, jerks and darts across the work piece and there's really no other gripping options to balance it with hose attached. You can forget about sanding small stock too. No good way to grip this thing and the pad just stops spinning. My wrist is in pain right now from trying to compensate for this things lack of balance. Idiots. Absolute idiots. Returning this piece of crap immediately.


I have the dewalt version, which is the same sander....and wouldn't trade it for anything. It did take some getting used to as it was more aggressive than my previous sander. I'd try it out a bit longer....


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i'll give it a few days. please forgive my tool rage. still pissed off tho. 

all the other tools i have are all well designed for their purposes. pretty easy and intuitive. this sander just isn't. grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Paarker said:


> I think you need to find a way to reduce the suction in your vacuum and that would help a lot.



I agree with that. I had cobbled together a way to vent the hose on mine when it was hooked to the sander. Too much suction will wear out the H&L pads quickly (pulls the sander into the wood), besides making it harder to handle.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

I use to own some PC sanders and I was never crazy about them. But, I have switched to Festool ones about three years ago and haven't looked back since. Who knows maybe you'll get use to it like someone said.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Gideon - just how large a shop vac hose are you running? If 2" or better I'm not surprised you're having issues. You need a light, flexible hose in the 1" or so range with hand held tools otherwise the hose manages the tool!!:smile:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Gideon - just how large a shop vac hose are you running? If 2" or better I'm not surprised you're having issues. You need a light, flexible hose in the 1" or so range with hand held tools otherwise the hose manages the tool!!:smile:


It is a 2" hose but I haven't problems with other sanders. This one forces me to hold it one way.

That said, I paid attention today while using it and there is an issue with too much suction. That is a big part of the problem.

Thinking of drilling a few small vent holes in the part that accepts the hose to see if that helps.

I will say that when its running well, it does sand material fast and takes a good amount pretty quickly.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

geltz61 said:


> I have a dewalt. it works good but those dust bags are useless.


You are being way too kind.


----------

